# youth hunt deer



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

The is the first youth i will be doing this year. I always start on Oct 1st. Im taking my 10 year old son out for the youth and disabled veterans hunt on 9-22 and 23. He will be using a crossbow and he has a combo lic. Can he shoot an anterless deer with this tag or is it just bucks. Do we have to wear hunter orange during this time too.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, can shoot antler-less.

Yes, must wear hunters orange.


From the DNR

Youth and 100 Percent Disabled Veteran Firearm Deer Hunting Days

A youth and 100 percent disabled veteran firearm deer hunt will take place on all lands in Michigan September 22-23, 2012. Youth 16 years of age or younger may participate in this special hunt. Hunters under the age of 10 must be licensed through the Mentored Youth Hunting Program and accompanied by a qualified mentor. Also see section below, "Firearm Hunting Rules for Youth Hunters." For youth 10 to 16 years of age and qualified veterans with disabilities, valid licenses include a combination, firearm or antlerless deer license. During this two-day hunt only, a firearm or combination license may be used for an antlered or antlerless deer. A Deer Management Assistance (DMA) permit may also be used to take one antlerless deer only, if issued for the area/land upon which hunting. Archery and junior archery deer licenses are not valid for this hunt. The bag limit for this season is one deer.

A veteran who has been determined to have a 100 percent disability or is rated as individually unemployable by the U.S. Department of Veteran Affairs may participate in this hunt. Documentation from the Veterans Administration shall be in the possession of a veteran participating in this hunt.

All hunters are required to wear hunter orange and must have permission from the landowner or leaseholder before hunting on private land. The telephone number of the private landowner is required to acquire a private-land antlerless deer license. 


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10856_10905-240788--,00.html


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Does the antler less apply to public land as well?


Gary D.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

HuntTrap13 said:


> Does the antler less apply to public land as well?
> 
> 
> Gary D.


Youth are able to shoot an antlerless deer on public property. Adults participating in the early antlerless hunt are restricted to private property. 

Remember the age requirement for youth hunters on state land is 14 when using a firearm. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok. Thank you!! Also, can they shoot more than one deer if the opportunity is there?


Gary D.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

malainse said:


> Yes, can shoot antler-less.
> 
> Yes, must wear hunters orange.
> 
> ...


Thats somthing i always forget about as does anyone else i see in archery season.:bloos:


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

HuntTrap13 said:


> Ok. Thank you!! Also, can they shoot more than one deer if the opportunity is there?
> 
> 
> Gary D.


In areas where the early antlerless season is open concurrent with the youth hunt, hunters of any age can shoot as many antlerless deer during those two days as they have tags for. But in those areas the youth hunter can only shoot one antlered buck during those two days.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> In areas where the early antlerless season is open concurrent with the youth hunt, hunters of any age can shoot as many antlerless deer during those two days as they have tags for. But in those areas the youth hunter can only shoot one antlered buck during those two days.


Correct. Only one antlered deer for the youth season. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------

